# What you get for christmas



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

This is what we worked on yesterday i love this thing and its the gift that keeps on giving...no more working on the bikes and having to stop cause my hands are numb, my dogs are so happy now only thing left is a doggy door cause my Mastiff's about ripped the door down trying to get in


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i got a psp slim, and a couple of games for it, some more work overalls, socks, and an ar 15 that she does not know about yet..........


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Some more DEBT!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

some little stuff we needed nothing big because we just bought a house lol


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i got a new cell phone samsung touch, money,gas cards, pants/shirts. n a stereo for my brute that mom doesnt know about yet lol late presents from dad


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

850popo: Nice stove! should keep ya nice and toasty 

walker: ar15....ya lucky . lol Would like to see a vid of you chopping down some stuff with that sucker :AR15firing:

Wifey thought i could use some Moose hand warmer grips, a NEW BIKE !(for when it's too cold out to ride) see attached pic, and a 10,000,000 candlelight power lamp for uh....signalling my home planet :bigeyes:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dabrute 15,ooo candle power nice .... i could use 1 of them for uhm shooting hogs with my new toy......lol... like your new 4 wheeler too...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I got new boots, rain gear and a gun case but my son got the coolest remote control car that drives on the ceiling or walls...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got chest waders clothes money Xbox 360 & a new flat screen


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i got some vent visors for my jeep, a game for the wii and lots of money. and my 9 month old got lots of toys. thats the best part.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like you all got some awesome gifts...most of our buying high ticket is reserved for the day after Christmas wife and i were talking last night gonna shop today for a new PC saw a Dell with a 23 inch monitor other day were planning on looking at it today to see if the price has dropped 
Last year we got a 52 Sony TV saved 300 by waiting also new living room furniture that was alot cheaper on the day after Christmas sale will see what we come home with today hope you all have a wonderful New Years


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I got an Optima Redtop, some clothes, underarmor junk...thats about it.


----------



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

I got the trail camera I wanted a HCO Scout Gard and some cash. Put the cash in the new gun fund.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

muzzy pro, provantage 52 plow, VDI copperhead (MAYBE), new OEm belt, marron primary spring, KFX700 CVT boot, snorkels....


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

It's about the kids for me and may wife, but I got a set of deep impact sockets and a volt meter, with some clothes and a bottle of Gibson's. so it was pretty good.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Got all the mods that are going on my bike....and the lost NEVER ends.....lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i got a ps3 with a few games, new pair of costas, clothes, gift cards, new flashlight, money, and my fourwheeler paid off.....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^nice i coming to your house for next years Christmas lol


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> 850popo: Nice stove! should keep ya nice and toasty
> 
> walker: ar15....ya lucky . lol Would like to see a vid of you chopping down some stuff with that sucker :AR15firing:
> 
> Wifey thought i could use some Moose hand warmer grips, a NEW BIKE !(for when it's too cold out to ride) see attached pic, and a 10,000,000 candlelight power lamp for uh....signalling my home planet :bigeyes:


 Son got the same here is his line up...


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I got the 5.11 Tactical Flashlight that charges in 90 seconds from me girl... it's pretty sweet.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I got a MIMB Hoodie


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

well i got a top of the line 7 and i repeat 7 quart crock pot. how bout that? did i mention I don't cook?.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man u can drop a chicken in that thing! spice her up good. pour some water in it, throw the lid on, set it on low and in 12 hours you'll have some good **** chicken!


----------

